# Ohio Sound Quality Challenge - March 18th



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Event Type: MECA 2x 

Date: Saturday, March 18 at 11 AM

Location: Cincinnati Home Theaters & Car Audio 11755 Mosteller Rd, Cincinnati 45241

First show of the year here in Ohio! We are putting on this show to have a challenge between some of the other nearby states. The guys from Ohio would like to challenge competitors from Indiana, Illinois, Pennsylvania, Kentucky, and any other state that is willing to attend to a little contest. 

It's simple, the top 3 scores from each state at this event in sound quality will be totaled and divided by 3, the highest score wins the BIG trophy and will need to defend their honor at next year's show, which will be hosted in their state!

Here is a link to the facebook event. https://www.facebook.com/events/1420428594642523/


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll be there!! I don't know if anyone else from Kentucky will be there, but I'm sure I'll bring down the average.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Might bring Tennesse to this one.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thepensname (Sep 27, 2015)

Rockford and Alpine will be in attendance FYI among others, shaping up to be a sweet show.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Hmmm... I might have to come out and be a spectator for this one.


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is the traveling trophy that will be going home to the championship state.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Much too far for me, with the risk of bad weather....3200lb RWD cars with ultra sport tires no like Snow and Ice.....


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

RRizz said:


> Much too far for me, with the risk of bad weather....3200lb RWD cars with ultra sport tires no like Snow and Ice.....


Oh come on Ron! No bad weather will be coming!


----------



## Thepensname (Sep 27, 2015)

I think it's supposed to be 85 and sunny... 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

One more week until show time.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just wondering who won the show?


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Ohio, of course. . The other states need to step their game up a bit.


----------

